
The Problem with the U.S. Economy Isn’t Something Politicians Can Fix - wslh
https://hbr.org/2016/11/the-problem-with-the-u-s-economy-isnt-something-politicians-can-fix
======
disposablezero
What a bullshit story at every level, from the establishment "everything's
fine," Cato Institute rugged-individualism trope. Denying massive income and
justice inequality, massive political corruption, receding demand for labor
and fall of union protections.

US gov can do a lot to help: clean up campaign financing for all branches and
at all levels (starting with Citizens United and PACs), reduce justice system
bias, eliminate barriers to organized labor ("right to work") and a host of
other things (basic income) which would help out people in the lower- and
(shrinking) middle-class. Also, deploy a sane, accessible, efficient, high-
throughput visa system for guest workers to avoid de facto indentured
servitude and marginal exploitation as exists in the meatpacking and related
ag industries.

Massive public works projects in the service of non-fossil fuel energy and
space exporation would grow industries we need for the very survival of the
species and create many real, good jobs in the process. The US should be moved
to do such, or China, Russia and India will overtake it as another fading
empire.

Government regulation is not automatically the enemy; it's a lack of nuance
about minimizing balance of tyrannies between opposing sides: rich/poor,
individual/community, etc., married to the relative (in)efficiency and inertia
of bureacracies and lawmakers.

"If all men were angels, no govt would be necessary." -James Madison

~~~
DefaultUserHN
If your newspaper is telling you that the U.S. Economy can not be fix, then
what you're reading is probably #FakeNews.

